# Alien VS Predator Requiem



## Charrio (Dec 25, 2007)

Just saw it, i am so going again. 

I love how they kept the feel of both films, the music was top notch too. 
Thank god they didn't spoil it with the kid, and i am thinking they left it set up for the Alien movie to be honest, which is why the Company sent the Nostromo to pick up a sample of the Xenomorph originally and all crew expendable. 

Also does anyone know that lady in the office was?
[attachment=2204]


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Dec 26, 2007)

Considering they called her Mrs. Yutani, I'd presume the owner of Yutani Robotics. Oh wait, I'm sorry. Alien vs Predator changed their roles and made the American company specialize in robotics instead of aeronautics, meaning the Japanese company it merged with to form Weyland-Yutani Corp. likely works with aeruonatics now instead of robotics. :roll: [/nerd tangent]

Anyway, Requiem contains a hell of a lot of stuff that probably made absolutely no sense to people who weren't familiar with the expanded Universe, like how the predalien was going through a metamorphesis to become a queen. And I'll bet few people picked up on the fact that the aliens in it absolutely COULD NOT be normal xenos, and appeared to be a new strain a hunting party found. It was most definitely a film that seemed geared towards the fandom, and not the AvP layman.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 26, 2007)

ChupiTheTerrible said:
			
		

> Considering they called her Mrs. Yutani, I'd presume the owner of Yutani Robotics. Oh wait, I'm sorry. Alien vs Predator changed their roles and made the American company specialize in robotics instead of aeronautics, meaning the Japanese company it merged with to form Weyland-Yutani Corp. likely works with aeruonatics now instead of robotics. :roll: [/nerd tangent]
> 
> Anyway, Requiem contains a hell of a lot of stuff that probably made absolutely no sense to people who weren't familiar with the expanded Universe, like how the predalien was going through a metamorphesis to become a queen. And I'll bet few people picked up on the fact that the aliens in it absolutely COULD NOT be normal xenos, and appeared to be a new strain a hunting party found. It was most definitely a film that seemed geared towards the fandom, and not the AvP layman.



Totally, if your not versed with the movies and comics, your kinda lost. That had to be a new strain or a old one left on earth which the Predators had left on earth for the ritual hunt, very fast gestation period.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 26, 2007)

It's thoroughly better than the first *AvP* by a longshot, but I really wish they would bring the series back into the science fiction realm and AWAY from the slasher/horror one.  They made some substantial improvements, but *Alien* fans like myself are still left with a stink left from both movies that was never resolved.

According to the original *Alien*, first contact was made with the species on LV-426 from the Nostromo in the year 2122.  The ship's crew was a mining colony, and was returning home from planet Thedus with 20 million tons of mineral ore.  However, they come across a signal from LV-426 and make contact with the xenomorph because their job is to respond to any sort of distress signal from any planet they pass.

The Weyland-Yutani corporation was after any alien specimen, not just specifically this one, so we're given the notion that this was the first time any human made contact with it.  If they knew about the species all along, why send sixty to seventy families with children to colonize LV-426, and then allow a large squad of armed marines to exterminate them?  Yeah, I know Burke was supposed to bring an impregnated specimen back, but that's an awful lot of pointless sacrifices to make for one single alien.

So I'm waiting for the *AvP* movies to make an explanation of some sort, because both movies sure as hell did not take place in the 22nd century.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 26, 2007)

The first one was so bad that they cancled the plans to make an Alien 5.


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Dec 26, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> ChupiTheTerrible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... But what says they even found them on Earth? The movie was intended to be able to be interpreted as being a sequel or a stand-alone, but the ship was of a completely different size and design. And the crew was extremely small, possibly only four predators. (One of whom was dead.) And it's not like the samples could have possibly come from the pyramid in Antarctica, or like these xenos were even like the ones in Alien vs Predator, who were actually quite a bit stronger and who still kept their exoskeletal plates which Requiem's aliens seemed to lack. (In the beginning of the movie, the upper dome is peeled back like it's mere flesh.)



			
				DragonRift said:
			
		

> It's thoroughly better than the first *AvP* by a longshot, but I really wish they would bring the series back into the science fiction realm and AWAY from the slasher/horror one.  They made some substantial improvements, but *Alien* fans like myself are still left with a stink left from both movies that was never resolved.
> 
> According to the original *Alien*, first contact was made with the species on LV-426 from the Nostromo in the year 2122.  The ship's crew was a mining colony, and was returning home from planet Thedus with 20 million tons of mineral ore.  However, they come across a signal from LV-426 and make contact with the xenomorph because their job is to respond to any sort of distress signal from any planet they pass.
> 
> ...



... ... ... *Hug.* @_@


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 26, 2007)

ChupiTheTerrible said:
			
		

> ... ... ... *Hug.* @_@



*accepts hugs from a fellow *Alien* geek*  ^__^


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 26, 2007)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> It's thoroughly better than the first *AvP* by a longshot, but I really wish they would bring the series back into the science fiction realm and AWAY from the slasher/horror one.  They made some substantial improvements, but *Alien* fans like myself are still left with a stink left from both movies that was never resolved.
> 
> According to the original *Alien*, first contact was made with the species on LV-426 from the Nostromo in the year 2122.  The ship's crew was a mining colony, and was returning home from planet Thedus with 20 million tons of mineral ore.  However, they come across a signal from LV-426 and make contact with the xenomorph because their job is to respond to any sort of distress signal from any planet they pass.
> 
> ...



i have yet to see avp r and will have to most likely wait for it to come out in dvd ,but to me there are alot of loose ends in the story line and am hopeing that they,ll do more movies that clear things up ,i love the books and comics and for the most part the movies though in the aliens franchise i am still confused when it comes to the movie where they clone riply since it seems out of place with all the other movies ,at any rate i look foreward to seeing the new movie


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Dec 26, 2007)

Resurrection is SUCH a problem. >_> It basically bent the Aliens continuity over and raped it with a nail-filled baseball bat. That's one thing about the "that's not canon" crowd that bugs the hell out of me. They'll gladly accept even movies as conflictory as Resurrection and Alien vs Predator without question just because they're movies, but as soon as you try to bring in information from the books while even simply talking about what MIGHT be so when it comes to xeno biology or pred "anthropology" and they immediately dismiss your statements. When you look at something like the AvP Universe... It seems as though it's become FAR too big and complex to so simply distinguish what is and is not canonical.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 26, 2007)

ChupiTheTerrible said:
			
		

> Resurrection is SUCH a problem. >_> It basically bent the Aliens continuity over and raped it with a nail-filled baseball bat. That's one thing about the "that's not canon" crowd that bugs the hell out of me. They'll gladly accept even movies as conflictory as Resurrection and Alien vs Predator without question just because they're movies, but as soon as you try to bring in information from the books while even simply talking about what MIGHT be so when it comes to xeno biology or pred "anthropology" and they immediately dismiss your statements. When you look at something like the AvP Universe... It seems as though it's become FAR too big and complex to so simply distinguish what is and is not canonical.


it,s a problem i,ve had with horror franchises like fri the 13th which had anumber of movies that where just there and had nothing to do with the origonal idea i.e jason x  and halloween had halloween 3 which had nothing to do with the other films and theres all the planet of the apes films  it,s like the first one did well so the studieos thought lets make a bunch of sequials ,but ooops we didn,t end the movie in a way we can have a sequial but ah what the hell we,ll make sequials anyway no one will notice


----------



## Yves-Alphonse (Dec 26, 2007)

I lawled
.
.
.
a lot

I could've seen the entire movie without the human aspect and enjoy it much more than I did.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 27, 2007)

ChupiTheTerrible said:
			
		

> Resurrection is SUCH a problem. >_> It basically bent the Aliens continuity over and raped it with a nail-filled baseball bat. That's one thing about the "that's not canon" crowd that bugs the hell out of me. They'll gladly accept even movies as conflictory as Resurrection and Alien vs Predator without question just because they're movies, but as soon as you try to bring in information from the books while even simply talking about what MIGHT be so when it comes to xeno biology or pred "anthropology" and they immediately dismiss your statements. When you look at something like the AvP Universe... It seems as though it's become FAR too big and complex to so simply distinguish what is and is not canonical.



I think my biggest problem with *Resurrection* was the fact that they declared the alien species as extinct.  Even *AlienÂ³* wasn't stupid enough to make that mistake.

As much as I love Joss Whedon (*Firefly*) I still refuse to believe that he wrote this script.  All they had to do was watch the first two movies and they'd know that LV-426 was NOT a home planet for any species.  They were discovered inside the wreckage of an alien spacecraft that had been infected by the xenomorph for who knows how long...  That was nuked.  The species still exists somewhere else in the universe, and they failed to acknowledge that.

But no.  They dug into the med labs on Fiorina 161, brought Ripley back to life using her blood sample.... and miraculously managed to get her and a fully grown alien specimen in her chest after only eight attempts.  And she has memories that are apparently handed down genetically "like their strength"...  This was the most preposterous explanation I had ever heard, and we were forced to accept and deal with it..

Fox has been anally raping our beloved franchise for over a decade...  and not one soul has been able to stop them.


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Dec 27, 2007)

Picket line?


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 27, 2007)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> ChupiTheTerrible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i keep hoping they would make a movie out of the comic book with humans going to the aliens homeworld to try getting a queen in the midlle of a war between red and black aliens but they couldn,t because in alien 3 they went and killed off hicks and newt and riply i was hoping that the plot for the comic woul,ve been the plot of alien 3 and was saddend the didn,t do it that way
one way i think avp would,ve made sense woulve been to have had the preditor ship be the ship they find in the origonal aliens though the preditor ship looked nothing like the derilict craft in the origonal alien


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Dec 28, 2007)

*Scratches chin.* Now if you're talking comic book home world, that could be a bit difficult since the xenomorph home world _doesn't have any queens._ But instead the queen mothers, the only pure strain of xenomorph. The queens we know and love are a product of billions of years of the DNA Reflex in the expanded Universe, and exist through much of the galaxy but have never set foot on Hive World. ... And in a hive war as shown in the comics, humans aren't going to get anywhere unless we're talking about some damn small hives. XP It sounds kinda like you're mixing the story of Genocide and Earth Hive's original comic form (Aliens Book 1). Which were very different, and it wasn't as simple as red and black xenos in Genocide, it was the New Order that had formed after the death of the original Queen Mother, which was innovative and bringing xenomorphs towards active sapience, against the Old Order the New Order's praetorians left behind to rot. (The ending to Genocide was so damn disappointingly stupid for something that actually had such an interesting idea. -_-')


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Dec 28, 2007)

ChupiTheTerrible said:
			
		

> *Scratches chin.* Now if you're talking comic book home world, that could be a bit difficult since the xenomorph home world _doesn't have any queens._ But instead the queen mothers, the only pure strain of xenomorph. The queens we know and love are a product of billions of years of the DNA Reflex in the expanded Universe, and exist through much of the galaxy but have never set foot on Hive World. ... And in a hive war as shown in the comics, humans aren't going to get anywhere unless we're talking about some damn small hives. XP It sounds kinda like you're mixing the story of Genocide and Earth Hive's original comic form (Aliens Book 1). Which were very different, and it wasn't as simple as red and black xenos in Genocide, it was the New Order that had formed after the death of the original Queen Mother, which was innovative and bringing xenomorphs towards active sapience, against the Old Order the New Order's praetorians left behind to rot. (The ending to Genocide was so damn disappointingly stupid for something that actually had such an interesting idea. -_-')



thank you for the info i never got to read the entire comicx since yakima is kind of a backwater as far as comic shops go so seeing the comics was rather hit and miss


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Dec 28, 2007)

Try tfaw.com, they get a lot of TPBs for rather cheap prices. Now if only the Predator novels and comics weren't so hard to find. >=l


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 28, 2007)

http://uk.rottentomatoes.com/m/avp2/

13%? 
"A perfect example of how studio stupidity and fanboy obsession can ruin cinema"


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 28, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> http://uk.rottentomatoes.com/m/avp2/
> 
> 13%?
> "A perfect example of how studio stupidity and fanboy obsession can ruin cinema"



Ehhh, I'd wait a week before pointing out the Tomatometer percentage.  If you look, the score is based on only fifteen reviews.  The average movie usually gets over 60~70 at the least.  Like *National Treasure 2*, no critics were given pre-screenings, so you won't see the true percentage until the weekend's wrapped up.  I just hope it climbs just enough to defeat the first *AvP*, for it at least deserves that much.

I've watched movies start out with a 100% rating and suddenly drop to below 50% in just a couple of days.  A recent victim of that?  *Transformers*.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't wait till this comes out in the UK... gotta wait till January <=[


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

At least the little girl who played Rose (I think) in Invasion is still getting work.

And it was nice to see Aidan Ford again. I was at a Stargate convention in April at Rainbow Sun Francks said he was happy at having his head blown off in Requiem


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2008)

Both AVPs fail.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Both AVPs fail.



But Requiem fails more than AvP, though I liked how the cliched boy likes girl in a survival situation ended up with skewering against a wall (and no for those of you who haven't seen it that isn't a sexual reference)


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 19, 2008)

I say it was OK but it was a bit better than AVP1, nor did I like the romantic connection between two characters nor the very ending.


----------

